# Charlie - 4 year old Saluki x Collie



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Charlie is not ready for adoption yet, as you can see he is very overweight.










He has a very good temprement and we are working on his weight. He has never been for a proper walk so we are also trying to build up his confidence to walk, we think its more the fact that he is overweight and finds it hard to walk then anything else.

For more ifnormation please contact Wellingborough Dog Welfare on 01933 665315 or visit Wellidog - Home - Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

He is gorgeous!!!!

I want him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh my!! He is a stunner!! xx


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

he is a really nice looking dog,,


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Charlie is available for adoption to someone who understands that he needs to lose some more weight. It is gradually going, but still needs improving.

He went off to a potential new home with someone who has a Wolfhound, but unfortunately they didnt get on so he is back in the kennels. 

We feel he would be better sutied to a home either on his own or with a steady bitch.

He doesnt quite know how to act like a dog and so doesnt know how to play like one and doesnt understand when another dog wants to play.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Charlie is available for adoption to someone who understands that he needs to lose some more weight. It is gradually going, but still needs improving.
> 
> He went off to a potential new home with someone who has a Wolfhound, but unfortunately they didnt get on so he is back in the kennels.
> 
> ...


Aww I really wish I could but I have 3 bitches already, hope he finds a super lovely home soon, he deserves it xx


----------

